

Never trust a journalist - or why we need content aggregators like HN - SuperChihuahua
http://blog.habrador.com/2012/09/never-trust-journalist-or-why-we-need.html

======
shreyansj
Isn't the content that is being generated coming primarily from journalists.
Even if there were more amateur writer producing content, there is still no
guarantee that the content is free of bias. Aggregation can only help so much
that the end reader must be able to fairly evaluate the contents and come to a
reasonable opinion. This is a problem that content aggregators cannot solve.

